# 235/45/17 in OEM S3 Wheels..... any problem??? thx



## anderson (May 28, 2002)




----------



## vw_mexico (May 22, 2002)

*Re: 235/45/17 in OEM S3 Wheels..... any problem??? thx (anderson)*

on S3 wheels, there is no problem using 235 / 45 / 17.


----------

